
Ask HN: Who regularly uses a chatbot? And what for? - franze
Note: Should not be your own or from your own team.
======
xchip
My bot uses the Socratic method to understand your beliefs

[https://semap.duckdns.org/BeliefExplorer.php?q=0244388211625...](https://semap.duckdns.org/BeliefExplorer.php?q=0244388211625568)

------
nightfly
Your qualifier rules me then :). But my team regularly uses our own fleet of
at least ten IRC bots for regular data-gathering and scheduling tasks.

~~~
mod
We have reporting into chat channels as well, but I don't use any other
chatbots.

Unless Alexa counts, I feed the CIA inaccurate information about my life via
her.

------
billconan
at work I wrote the slackbot to

1\. remind people logging work on jira

2\. remind people to go to lunch with daily menu.

